# passenger airbag deployment



## agent01 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if the dash needs to be replaced after a passenger side airbag deployment?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

REPLACEMENT COMPONENTS
It is recommended that certain vehicle components should be
inspected and/or replaced following a collision resulting in
a restraint system deployment. This is the latest
information available at the time of compilation and
supersedes all prior information published by MOTOR. Check
with the authorized vehicle manufacturer or dealer to obtain
the most current information available.
Deployed
air bag modules
Clockspring
Sensing/diagnostic
module (SDM)
Sensors in area of
accident damage.
Insturment panel, if
psgr module deployed
Seat belts in use
during collision
INSPECTION COMPONENTS
The following components must be inspected after deployment
for damage and replaced if damaged.
Undeployed
air bag modules
Steering column
Column brackets &
capsules
Steering wheel
Wire harness and
connector
Clockspring
Combination switch
I/P member & reinf
Knee bolsters & panel
Sensors


----------

